# Little tots estate phoebe!



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Well guys, here is phoebe, I didn't have anyone to help hold so I could shave properly or even take pictures sooooo they're pretty crappy! 
But, here she is









^^ I just did her back scratch and she wet out that far, ask crazy not me(;

















I think she has really good body capacity, could use better Pasterns, has really good ligaments in her udder, has a pretty long neck and body. Could be a little taller but MAN does she lead well could use a less steep rump and obviously could use some meat on her bones lol.

Her dob is October 23, 2007 so ages getting up there. 
She's not bred. Last time she kidded was in mid may 2013. She wasnt milk cause she had pretty bad worms!

I want to know what y'all think of her and what I should look for in a boyfriend.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

She's a nice doe! Okay here we go I'll probably do horrible buuuutt anyways.

Pros: 
I like her body capacity 
Her front legs look good
Her rear legs don't look posty to me
She has a little bit of a beard (; 
Slightly Uphill

Cons:
Neck could blend into withers better
Needs more brisket
Rumps steep
Rump is short 

I'll have to look at it again but I think that's it.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yay 

My baby is doing good


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Okay, I'll try 
*Pros:*
Long dairy neck
Correct bite
Straight front legs
Strength in chine
Fairly level topline
Neck blends well into what brisket she has
Has an udder :lol:
Fore udder attachments appear to be okay
Decent length of body
Decent body capacity

_*Cons*_:
Lacks in brisket
Neck could blend better into the withers
Prominent withers?
Short, steep rump
May toe out in the rear
Weak pasterns, more so in the back?

Okay, so that may be totally wrong. Lacie, how'd I do?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

CONS:
head could be more feminine, but not bad
neck could blend better into shoulders
toes out in back
rump is really steep
rump is short
thurls are a _tad _prominent, but not bad
could use a little more length of body
chest floor/rib/barrel
lacks brisket

PROS:
strong stance
neck is long
very dairy, but also a little thin
long bone pattern
great capacity
good depth
nice spring of rib
strong chine
strong topline
good front leg set (stance, whatever you call it)
power in front end assembly
good width in the chest floor
nice amount of width in the escutcheon
rear leg angulation is okay
neck blends nicely into chest floor?
nice wide hips

pins are good

Hmmm... I'm really tired, so I know I got something wrong, lol. Oh well!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Her pins (if you feel her lol) are actually pretty far apart. Not a much as I'd like but still.  
Thank you guys!!!!!! 
Lol laaaaacie....


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, you're right, I can see that from the side pic now.  lol, I'd better go edit that before Lacie comes on!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Cometh O dearest Lacie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Whaty!? Lol, well, I particularly hate one thing about her.....I don't like her face! Like Moons face, I don't like it!

*Cons:*
Steep rump
Bit weak in the chine
Weak pasturns
Sharp, prominent shoulder blades
Neck could blend better into the withers
Just a tad too much rear leg angulation
Needs a more uphill stature
Toes out a bit in the rear leg set
Needs more feminity, especially in her face
Thurls are not the greatest
I'd like the chest floor to blend better into the girth
Lacks brisket
Hips are a bit narrow
Lacks power in the front end assembly
Could have a teeny bit more body length

*Pros:*
Nice width in between the hocks
Nice and wide in the escutcheon
Good rear udder arch 
Nice depth all the way into the rear barrel
Nice depth in the heart girth
Refined flanks
Correct bite
Decent neck length, and leanness
Nice body capacity
Nice spring of rib
Nice and straight front legs
Rump is a decent length, could be a bit longer though
Nice width in the pins

I'd like to a picture of her front end.

For a buck, definiatley fine one with some nice uphill stature, powerful front end assembly, and a nice rump and topline.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Sarah my dear, what happened at the end of your Pros list?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Fixed it sort of. :/ it was fine when I typed it. For some reason when I edit, it doesn't comprehend returns, you know, going down a line? It always sticks them together.:eyeroll:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Whaty!? Lol, well, I particularly hate one thing about her.....I don't like her face! Like Moons face, I don't like it!
> 
> Cons:
> Steep rump
> ...


I can get a picture today 
Now I forget, what escutcheon and her thurls? 
I think she looks more feminine after I bathe her but we were rolling in the dirt  and umm ya lol 
I love her face, I think it phoebes face that I love ;D lol 
But y'all hit the nail on the head. 
With her, I felt like Jesus waiting for y'all to pretty much be with her. Idk that sounds weird but her front end SUCKS! 
I pull her to go in her crate, and she falls cause her shoulders are so weak if she doesn't walk.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Escutcheon is the area between her back legs, like right above the udder. And thurls are the muscly things that kind of stick out a little right behind and below her hips on the sides.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Sarah!

Ok I got a front picture, lol took forever I know!









And she wouldn't sit still cause the chicken was pecking her eye!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Stupid chickens! 

Okay, she does lack power in front end assembly,
But she has nice straight legs and thy don't toe out


That's all I got right now.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yay! thanks.


----------

